
White Coke - koolba
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Coke
======
DerekL
Reminds me of Crystal Pepsi.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crystal_Pepsi](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crystal_Pepsi)

